# Toys, toys toys!!!



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I want to get some toys for my goats. They love to jump! They are always on their 6 foot house! 
Please post a picture of your goats toys!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use Little Tikes and Step 2 plastic kids climbing toys.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ same here  along with rocks, and spools and a street sweeper brush


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That was a street sweeper brush! I saw that a while ago and couldn't figure out what it was!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

We have a pile of varying heights of wood blocks and they LOVE them.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I like the blocks of wood idea. I have a small shaded area in my pasture they just started using finally think I will get some blocks to put down there.


----------

